
The Clean Architecture in Python (2014) - Spiritus
http://rhodesmill.org/brandon/slides/2014-07-pyohio/clean-architecture/
======
Spiritus
Video of the talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJtef410XaM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJtef410XaM)

